# Puppy losing fur/hair



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A 10 week old puppy should not be losing hair like this - he is too young for his coat to be blowing and turning over to adult coat. I would have a stool specimen checked, to start, and possibly even a CBC/profile. Does his skin look healthy? I also am curious as to what you feed him...


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry my mistake he is 12 weeks old. his skin is healthy. we are feeding him Eukanuba Puppy food as reccomended by my vet.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would wonder about demodectic mange as well-it is not typically itchy like sarcoptic mange is.

A trip to the vet could be in order.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Even 12 weeks is far too young to be losing hair as would happen when the coat is changing to adult. I agree with Tahnee - I'd ask the vet for a skin scraping, in addition to having a fecal and a CBC checked.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

OK thanks, for the help, he actually has the vet tomorrow for the second round of his vaccinations, and the vet requested that we take stool samples from the last 3 days with us for him to check. Can I ask what you think it is that he will be checking in his samples. Marley is my first puppy so unfortunately i do not have a lot of experience with all this and we have only had him back from hospital for 2 weeks, where he was on an IV drip and in hospital for 2 weeks so now I am very scared for him.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Marleys mummy said:


> OK thanks, for the help, he actually has the vet tomorrow for the second round of his vaccinations, and the vet requested that we take stool samples from the last 3 days with us for him to check. Can I ask what you think it is that he will be checking in his samples. Marley is my first puppy so unfortunately i do not have a lot of experience with all this and we have only had him back from hospital for 2 weeks, where he was on an IV drip and in hospital for 2 weeks so now I am very scared for him.


Fecal samples will show if there are intestinal parasites - roundworms, hookworms, whipworms, or coccidia. (Tapes are diagnosed by gross exam). I'm impressed that your vet asked for 3 days samples (mind you - you don't need to clean the yard, a little bit will do ) because they are examining it in floatation under a microscope and looking for eggs - and the worms don't necessarily shed eggs every day, so having 3 days will provide a better picture.


----------

